# Gracie and GiGi Are Famous



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Gracie and GiGi are famous!! Well, kind of famous because they have a world famous half-sister, Emma. Emma is definitely famous in the dog world, having been selected as a WORLD WINNER at the World Dog Show in Paris this week. Emma, officially known as BIS BISS Multi Ch. MaltAngel The Lord Mighty In Battle, received her U.S. Champion title in 2010, her European Champion title in 2010, and her World Winner title in 2011. Gracie, GiGi and Emma all share the same mother, Esther. I owe a world of thanks to Sheila Riley of MaltAngel Maltese for sharing Esther with me so that we could co-breed 2 litters including Gracie now owned by Deb and Gigi now owned by Lynda. Thank you a million times over Sheila not only for sharing Esther with me but, more importantly, for sharing your knowledge and experience with me.

Huge Congratulations to Sheila Riley of MaltAngel Maltese, Emma's breeder; Yoann Hadidi and Christophe Chijou for their exquisite care and superb presentation; and Valerie Pellerin of France, Emma's owner.

Here's a picture of Yoann, Valerie, Christophe and new World Winner Emma, aka BIS BISS Multi Ch. MaltAngel The Lord Mighty In Battle.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Huge congratulations! What a perfect, exquisite beauty. You have used your expansive knowledge well....to contribute to the enhancement of our beloved breed. Kudos to you, as well as Yoann, Valerie, Christophe and, of course, EMMA. 
Good for Gracie & Gigi...I know MiMi is proud of her aunts, uncles and cousins who receive honors in the ring...well maybe MiMi doesn't care, but I am proud.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, what an accomplishment! She's a real beauty, Mary. How does it feel to be so close to a superstar?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stunning? She was at Westminster, right, Mary? Well I hope that Gigi and Gracie get invited to family gatherings. Looks like it will be red carpet events for sure. :wub::wub: Congrats to all involved. She is an impressive beauty.:wub::wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What a beautiful dog!

Can you show pictures of Esther? I'd love to see her too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! huge congrats to all involved. How thrilling arty: arty: all the hard work and expertise paying off.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Emma looks exquisite and I'm sure she's a dream in person. 
I bet Gigi and Gracie are proud to be related. (They're cute as can be too!)


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Stunning? She was at Westminster, right, Mary? Well I hope that Gigi and Gracie get invited to family gatherings. Looks like it will be red carpet events for sure. :wub::wub: Congrats to all involved. She is an impressive beauty.:wub::wub:


Susan Your post made me giggle... :chili: HUGE :aktion033: Congratulations to Sheila Riley and Mary H. for such an honor. I saw these pictures on FB and was so impressed with the handling and presentation of this beautiful dog.. must have not looked at her name. So exciting for all involved.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

wow!! congratulations!! that's one beautiful maltese!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow! She takes my breath away!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

All I can say is "Does anyone want our "pawtograph"

I am sooooo happy for Sheila. This could not have happened to a nicer person. Congratulations to Mary H too for breeding two wonderful litters from the sweetest dog that I have ever met. Esther's new owners are probably over the moon too. 

Emma is an absolute beauty and now a World Winner Yahoooooooooo. I definitely see a resemblance between her and Gracie, Gigi and Chachi too. They are all stars in my book. 

Chachi is also half brother to Emma. His Mom is Esther too.

Again, CONGRATULATIONS SHEILA OF MALTANGEL. It is an honor and pleasure to have you in our lives.

Love U
Lynda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, Emma sure is gorgeous!!! 


Gigi and Gracie.....may we have your pawtographs? You girls are almost like royalty now!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I was thinking the exact same thing Pat! This IS kind of like royalty!! She is truly beautiful. Congrats Sheila and Mary!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG, Chachi I am soooooo sorry. Of course I knew you were related too. Please forgive me. I promise if I have anything to do with the invite list you WILL be invited to all the red carpet events!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations to Sheila for breeding the lovely Emma. Sheila's dogs were beautifully represented at the World Show. I wish I could have been there in Paris to see.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a beauty Emma is -- fantastic win.:chili::chili:

Congratulations to you, to Sheila (who is wonderful) and to Emma's owners.:aktion033::aktion033:

Gracie and Gigi and Chachi -- see how great your sister Emma is!!! Well, imho, you're just as wonderful. :wub::wub:

Deb -- is Gracie's new sister also related to Emma? I know that she's from Sheila so she just might be. :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

HUGE congrats to Sheila and Emma's owner/handlers for this amazing win!! Esther is Lucy's half sister - they have the same mom  I was lucky enough to see Emma win her US championship here and she was a gorgeous girl then who has gotten even more stunning!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What amazing news....I met Gigi so I am truly excited to have met a 'celebrity'


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> HUGE congrats to Sheila and Emma's owner/handlers for this amazing win!! Esther is Lucy's half sister - they have the same mom  I was lucky enough to see Emma win her US championship here and she was a gorgeous girl then who has gotten even more stunning!!



Ok Stacy, Now I am really confused. I thought Katie and Lucy were half sisters. How is Lucy half sister to Esther, who is Esther's mom? I am sure you are right, I just want to know. I don't know how you breeders can keep this all together.

So, would that make Lucy Chachi and Gigi's aunt?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

lynda said:


> Ok Stacy, Now I am really confused. I thought Katie and Lucy were half sisters. How is Lucy half sister to Esther, who is Esther's mom? I am sure you are right, I just want to know. I don't know how you breeders can keep this all together.
> 
> So, would that make Lucy Chachi and Gigi's aunt?



Esther's mom is Whitecliff Candle in the Wind (bred by Sheri Alquist) who is also Lucy's mom (different dads for lucy and esther) Lucy and Katie are related through their dad (Ch. Hi-Lite Elisha for Maltangel) 

WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08) 

Here is Lucy's info on Maltese Data Base which shows the siblings of her parents

So yes, that would make Lucy a 'half' aunt to Gigi and Chachi! :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Stacy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW what a beauty :wub:

Congrats


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats to everyone. She is gorgeous!!:aktion033:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oops. I just saw this thread. How could I miss such an important post! :blush: I can't believe my little Gracie and Lynda's Gigi and Chachi are half-siblings to such a gorgeous champion. I saw Emma's picture on FB, and I got goose bumps just looking at her. Then I find out that Stacy's beautiful Lucy is our half aunt.:w00t:

Sheila, congratulations on such a huge accomplishment and well deserved recognition. :chili:
Lynn, I don't think Ella is related to Emma, but I am at ground zero in knowing about pedigrees. :brownbag: I just feel so honored that I have both a Sheila Riley puppy and a kinda sorta famous half sister to Emma puppy from wonderful Mary Harrigan. I feel like I hit the jackpot---TWICE.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I feel like I hit the jackpot---TWICE.[/QUOTE]

We both did:thumbsup:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is beautiful!!! Congratulations to all involved in her winning. :thumbsup::chili:


----------

